# Metric Drill Bits - Brand/Source?



## Chris H (Jul 14, 2017)

I've been looking for metric drill bits and am only finding a few places with them, with wildly varying prices.  I don't know how to account for the price differences by value.  I'm just looking for simple jobber length stuff, and I'm still running into a dearth of options.  I know about Grizzly and Enco, and they're where I'm seeing the large price variations, even within their catalogs, with no explanation of why.  If one set is a much tighter tolerance, I understand the cost increase, but none are listed in the descriptions.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 14, 2017)

i got a set of Sealy (UK) HSS metric bits.
the quality is very good and the price is very fair
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sealey-Dril...391952&hash=item1c63de70f5:g:71YAAOSwsXVZZjPK

i hope the information helps


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 14, 2017)

I think I would look at some of the British tool sellers.  They are much more into SI tooling than those of us in the U.S., and some of the sellers have very good deals with reasonable shipping costs.  They will still likely be Asian import drills...

I must admit to only having a handful of metric drill bits, most of them larger than 12.7 mm (1/2 inch...).   If you find a good set at a decent price, please pass on the source to us...


----------



## Eddyde (Jul 14, 2017)

I got my set here:
http://www.kbctools.com/products/CUTTING TOOLS/DRILLS/JOBBERS DRILLS/JOBBERS DRILL SETS/2988.aspx


----------



## samthedog (Jul 14, 2017)

Dormer are decent. They used to be made in the UK but are now made in Brazil. I have not seen any reduction in quality. I have 2 different sets:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Dormer-No-201-Speed-Steel-Drill/dp/B0001P01W6

and this set:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0001OZ...C7VJDSTW043HP8791&ie=UTF8&qid=1500051371&sr=2

I have been very happy with them.


----------



## mikey (Jul 14, 2017)

+1 on Dormer for metric drills. I also like Precision Twist Drill for these.


----------



## Splat (Jul 14, 2017)

*McMaster-Carr*?


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 14, 2017)

https://www.amazon.ca/Accusize-Coba...=1500072148&sr=8-5&keywords=metric+drill+bits
Accusize sells better than average quality tools up here ,  close version of Shars in the US, so I've heard.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Jul 14, 2017)

Buy metric drills from companies that sell them, they are not difficult to find. MSC, McMaster, Tristate, 
If price is the only criteria then continue to shop around, if indeed  a supplier stocks what you want when you need it this is a priceless service. Find out who is your local OSG and PTD  dealer is and buy from them.

Also unless you need jobber length tools buy screw machine length drills as they cost a bit less.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Jul 14, 2017)

Chris H said:


> I've been looking for metric drill bits and am only finding a few places with them, with wildly varying prices.  I don't know how to account for the price differences by value.  I'm just looking for simple jobber length stuff, and I'm still running into a dearth of options.  I know about Grizzly and Enco, and they're where I'm seeing the large price variations, even within their catalogs, with no explanation of why.  If one set is a much tighter tolerance, I understand the cost increase, but none are listed in the descriptions.


          For any sort of drills , go to Victornet. They have Cheesy(cheap) Pretty good
Euro HSS  andUSA(expensive) . Check them out.........BLJHB.


----------



## bollie7 (Jul 16, 2017)

Sutton tools - made in Australia are also good quality.  http://www.suttontools.com/about/about-sutton-tools/
peter


----------



## Okapi (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi Chris,
If you're interested in pro drills, which are often not more expensive than Ebay ones, I can give you some links to pro sellersin Europe, sending them to the US is not a problem as the weight is not too high, don't hesitate to ask me, a lot of Us people help me when necessary. ;-)
You can look for example on this page : https://www.brw.ch/2/BRW-ToolShop/1...ist&SelectedSorting=NotSorted&FullText=Mèches hélicoïdales&SearchCategoryId=0

The TiN ones are the best(not the cheapest but…), the difference is really impressive, this afternoon I've used a 5mm. TiN drill in about 60HRC tool steel and it goes through when an normal Hss comes blue in seconds…


----------



## JPMacG (Aug 29, 2017)

McMaster Carr    www.mcmaster.com   I just buy metric bits as I need them.  I don't want to pay for a whole kit of metric sizes.  Usually I already have a fractional, numbered or lettered size that is close enough.


----------



## royesses (Aug 29, 2017)

Norseman made in the USA great reputation for quality.  MSC Sells Cleveland drills which are also quality drills. Also metric bit sets come in .5mm and .1mm increments. Obviously the .1mm sets have more drills and are more expensive for the same range. I have Cleveland bits to 5.9mm in .1mm increments and cheap china bits to 12mm in .5mm increments. The cheap china bits have worked good for about 6 years now.

http://norsemandrill.com/Jobber-Length-Drills.php

https://www.amazon.com/Viking-Norse...sr=8-6&keywords=Norseman+Metric+Drill+Bit+set

Roy


----------



## aliva (Aug 30, 2017)

Pierre's Garage has video on metric drill comparison. He bought a few from Banggood.com real cheap and they preformed better than Harbour Freight and Canadian Tier premium
.


----------



## DHarris (Aug 30, 2017)

I have searched the net, but have not found a source for Metric stub drills (screw machine length) in "sets". I have only found individual drill bits.  Anyone know of someplace that sells your typical "sets"  (19 or 25 pc sets)?


thanks
Dave Harris


----------



## mikey (Aug 30, 2017)

DHarris said:


> I have searched the net, but have not found a source for Metric stub drills (screw machine length) in "sets". I have only found individual drill bits.  Anyone know of someplace that sells your typical "sets"  (19 or 25 pc sets)?
> 
> 
> thanks
> Dave Harris



Metric screw machine sets are tough to find, Dave. I haven't seen one, although I haven't specifically looked for one. PTD sells a jobber set on Amazon for a nice price, though. 

https://www.amazon.com/Precision-Tw...8-1&keywords=metric+drill+set+precision+twist


----------



## DHarris (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks Mike!  Yep, saw that one - may just buy that and be done with it - will buy individual stub drills as needed.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 30, 2017)

I got individual stub drill bits from Fastenal, they also sell meric :
https://www.fastenal.com/products?t...ryl3:"602347 Screw Machine Drills"|~&pageno=2


----------

